# Snowboarding Forum! Unite!



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Due to Forum rules a video must be made before voting will commence


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We cut some slack for contributing members. Cap should maybe post a joke or something


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Rider161 said:


> Due to Forum rules a video must be made before voting will commence


Photography + Video, right? Put the pictures up. Maybe I read it wrong. I was tired. I think I got it right though haha 



Donutz said:


> We cut some slack for contributing members. Cap should maybe post a joke or something


I'll try my best for a joke....its slightly sexist and NSFW though....

How do you know your girlfriend is getting fat?

She fits into your wife's clothes 

I'm not very good at clean jokes....


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what is cinderalla about if you watch it backwards? a women who learns her place.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> what is cinderalla about if you watch it backwards? a women who learns her place.


That movie sounds way better now.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> what is cinderalla about if you watch it backwards? a women who learns her place.


hahahahhahaha


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> what is cinderalla about if you watch it backwards? a women who learns her place.


Nice :laugh: 



Also voted and GL


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Rider161 said:


> Nice :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Also voted and GL



Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> Thank you! Much appreciated!


youre welcome since my joke was way better then yours ha.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> youre welcome since my joke was way better then yours ha.


mine was at least partially original...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea i totally stole that off the internet somewhere


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea i totally stole that off the internet somewhere


me too mine was just not quite as recognizable...hard to come up with original material these days haha.
you gonna be out in hood later this month? im headed out there for a week or two at the end of july.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

nah, sadly i dont think thats gonna happen. not enough cash flow and gotta save up for the winter. not as lucky this year to have a company send me again ha. i will be going to woodward in PA to coach for 3 weeks this weekend though.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> nah, sadly i dont think thats gonna happen. not enough cash flow and gotta save up for the winter. not as lucky this year to have a company send me again ha. i will be going to woodward in PA to coach for 3 weeks this weekend though.


Damn that sucks...


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

QUICK BUMP! You can vote once a day so go vote please! I'm down by around 20 votes...help me out haha 
Thanks guys!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

BUMP WITH A PROTIP!

Protip: you can vote once a day one each BROWSER. this means you can vote on firefox, chrome, safari, internet explorer, opera, etc. so get out there and vote on every browser you have! I'm down by 20+ votes so share it too! and remember to vote for all of them! thank you!


----------

